# Meet up.



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Are we still up to meet on the 28th June in Birmingham?

I have only had a couple of people send me e mails.

Love Kerry and Edes


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Kerry,

We're still up for it!

Gina. x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi, yes were still up for it (if no other commitments creep in beforehand)

S x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

We'd really like to join the gathering too! Myself, DP (or DW as of next Thursday!) and our 4 year old, Milly.

Thanks Kerry


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

We'd also be up for it - me, the mrs and Finn


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Kerry,

If it's alright with you, me and DW would love to come along. Though with no bambina's for us (yet), unless we can borrow/steal our god-children for the day! lol 

Would be great - though think I would be nervous prior meeting you all!



L xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi there,

We would love to come, Me, the missus and the monkey!! Should know the result of the IVF by then too.....    So i may be a pukey dukey seasick girl!

Emma


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

we'd like to come but there may be a wedding that weekend that we have to go to.


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

We would like to come too if that's ok although don't have a LO as yet!

Sally and Anne-Mari. xx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

hiya where in Birmingham are u meetin


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

We were planning on using my house as a base. I Live in South Birmingham. 

There is a park just round the corner and I have access to keys for the massive lock up with tons of outdoor toys for the kids.

Kerry and Edie


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey all, 

Just wondering on how the list is looking and if everything is still planned for the 28th?

it's become an even more important date for us now, we our official first appointment on the 29th,  we need to suck your brains dry with information!! lol



xxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Is the meet still happening?


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ohhh nooo!!! 

     

Keen to hear! 

Cancelled a meal at Heston Blumenthal's Fat Duck to meet you all!! (plus I wanted to save the cash, but don't tell our friends that Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)

xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm sure it is....someone will be by to let us know I'm sure!!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

I emailed Kerry few weeks ago now about meet up and she replied Explaining were and when so i am assuming it is still on.

Stephx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

oooh goody, hope I don't get lost, my hormones are all over the place and I have no brain left!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

It will be so good to meet you all.....and all your cutie pies!!!

 (jealous me NEVER) 

xxxxxxxxxx

Hormones, tell me about them - finally got my AF after 46 days of cycle!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tell me about it, we will also be coming to the meet up babyless but should hopefully be closer to TTC by then.

But are looking forward to meet everyone, will be great 

Stephx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Guys- YES it is still on- 

So sorry for my uselesness. How shall we do this? shall I send everyone who e mails me my address and we can meet up here then head onto the park.

What shall we do about food? 

Shall I start a list for everyone to contribute too?

Thinking of about 11.00 start. Is that gonna be okay for everyone?

Never done this before- GINA HELLLLLLLLP

Kerry and EDie xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Kerry, 

Don't panic don't panic!! I think it's wonderful you are willing to host the event!

Sounds great so far - 11am is a good time, gives people chance to travel too 

A list of easy preparable food, that doesn't need to be eaten hot! 

How about let me think about it and will come up with some ideas to help, if you want?

I will PM you for address, tom tom will take car of the rest?! Hows parking at your place?

What about if it rains? Have we thought of that?

I'm excited, something to look forward to!

L
xx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

11am sounds great, The food idea sound good.

We are looking forward to it too we also dont have any friends in our boat will be nice to meet everyone and their little ones. We found this site when we were looking for same sex parent groups or something along them lines so will be nice to meet you all.

Stephx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hiya Kerry,

11am sounds perfect, and getting everyone to bring a dish sounds like a great plan. 

Food-wise, we could probably do with two couples/families doing deserts/biscuits/cakes/sweet stuff and the rest on savoury stuff. How many vegetarians do we have? If we've a few, it might be easier to make it a vegetarian do. If not, then everyone just needs to be aware to bring at least some veggie stuff. It all needs to be easy picnic stuff, ideally stuff that can be eaten without plates because that would just be an extra hassle. 

I'll volunteer myself for a bundle of salad stuff - crudites, a few dip-type things and a big tub of cherry tomatoes will be accompanying us. Anyone else want to volunteer a particular type of food item? 

Everyone should bring sufficient drink contributions for themselves along with something to drink from that would be suitable for a park environment as well as napkins/wipes for sticky fingers and a blanket or something similar to sit on. No doubt we'll all end up sharing stuff, but if we all take responsibility for our own general needs and just share food then it means Kerry will only have to worry about having a big enough table to put it all on if it's raining.  

Do yell if you're veggie so we can make sure we cater accordingly. Neither Ember or I are veggie, but Rae is.

Gina. x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Guys!

11am sounds perfect to me too!! I'll volunteer myself for some tuna pasta salad/ rice n peas....is that ok?? 

No veggies here, just two eat anything in sight and one fussy madam!

Kerry - thanks for doing this, i will pm you with my email address

Em and Edith (hanging off mums legs moaning because the cats won't play!!)


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds fun!! can't wait.

We are pretty easy, though having a quick think, will bring:-

Mini Cheese & Tom Pizza's
Crisps
Mixture of Olives
Brownies or Mixed Fruit platter maybe??
Variation of Salad Wraps
Humous & Pitta Bread

Justa few ideas!

L
xx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow it sounds like some spread already! Lorna... that is some list  

I will hold off on deciding what food to bring once DW is back and I can confirm if we will be attending.

S x x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

Wow sounds like a feast is there any thing else we need,been having a think but so many ideas listed not sure what else we need. Any Ideas ?

Stephx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

We DEFINITELY need cake!


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi everyone

would it be ok and not too cheeky if me and dp came along, it would be lovely to meet you all.

whisks (heather) x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

We can bring cake!

We were having a think and thought if there are any foods that maybe wernt going to stand long traveling meaning the warm weather we only live 5 mins away from meet up so we can bring those, maybe like dips, cheese, chocolte cake   Ect if anyone has any ideas let me know.

Stephx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........................cakey, we love cakey in this house, as you shall see by the size of my belly...which incidentally has nothing to do with the IVF and everything to do with cakey and crispys


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, so do we...hence the reasons for eating no carbs and trying to step up the exercise!

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

pem said:


> cakey and crispys


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Fooooooooooooooooooooooood!!!

I just been really naughty - Keebab!!!!!

Yum Yum yum yum yum yummmmm, I'm working in preperation for the 29th lol

x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

My mouth is watering just thinking about this gathering now.  We'll all be going home looking pregnant regardless of where we are in our TTC journeys! 

*Steph*, cheeses etc sound like a great plan. If everyone just brings something I'm sure we'll muddle through.

There's a tiny tiny chance we'll have a problem getting there, just because we're likely to be right in the middle of house move faff. But I do really want to come and it would be lovely to meet you all, so if we possibly can get there then we will.

Gina.


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Anynews on meet up ladies as it's 

THIS SUNDAY



Lorna
x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

We're all up for it!!!   Is it still going ahead Xx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Us too! 

stephx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Theres 7 of us!!!  

Hehehehe


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

Sorry I have been so rubbish lately, YES it is still going on BUT i have only had a couple of people IM me for my address. 

Edie and I are really looking forward to seeing everyone. I am getting a gazebo for my garden to give us some extra room if the heavens decide to open. I am going to get some drinks and paper plates etc and plastic cups.

Shall we meet at the park or my house? I dont mind which.....

Anyway see you all on Sunday xxx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats great! 

Either is great, is it the big park with the skate ramp?

Stephx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes it is, plenty of room for everyone to run about in. 

Have just sorted out the outdoor toys at the park. 

There will be a group of people down there making floats for our local festival. Any of the older kids can join in doing this if they want whilst us oldies can sit on our butts and natter!!!!

Kerry xx.


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hello

i wasn't sure who to get address from and i think i sent an email to the wrong person, oh well prob why i got no reply whoops

not sure if we are gonna make it after all though as about to lose my job and got to watch the pennies, i also start down regging this weekend so not sure how i will be feeling

i will IM you (bagpuss) if we do decide to come, also if we do would it be okay to bring our dog (he's very good)

i hope you have a good day

whisks xx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Whisks,

Yes IM me if you are coming. 

Not sure about the dog- if the weather is fine there would be no probs at all, the park is very dog friendly- but if we end up at mine coas of the rain- I have three cats who probably wouldnt take too kindly to it!

Kerry


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

no your cats probably wont be very happy although we have two cats who he gets on well with your kitties wont know that. our families live in coventry so we could drop him off there first, they wont mind  

i will let you know if we are coming

whisks xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Kerry, 

Have Pm'd you for address details!

Must re-look at food........need to pre-pare things!

Do we need to bring anything else?

L
x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies...

Just to let you know were not going to be able to come to the meet up. 

I hope you all have a great time though, and hopefully next time we can make it!

Love S x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,

Was just wondering if it would be ok for me and my partner to tag along? We don't really know anyone going through the whole fertility treatment thing, and it'd be good to meet you all.
Lisa


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

So were are we meeting and what we doing about the food situation now?

Stephxx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Steph, 

Be good to see you tomorrow. I'm just going to bring a few bits and pieces as previously mentioned.....possibly slightly different as our oven has packed up.

I would say just go for a selection of finger/picnic foods and we'll make the best of the situation! 

Do we know how many people are actually going?

Lorna
xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

We're coming!

I'll be bringing dips and crudites, (I've just made a tub of hummous and I'll be making a start on the guacomale when I've walked the dog) and a big tub of fruit salad with a load of plastic forks. I figured it would be easier than having lots of little bowls, but if you'd prefer your own bowl then do feel free to bring one, otherwise we can all share.  We'll also bring a couple of sandwiches for Ember in case she decides to be fussy and not want anything else.

Who's on cake duty then?

And how many of us are bringing children? From reading back I'm guessing it will be Ember, Milly and the two Edies? Anyone else, or is it really going to be an all girl day? (We'll bring a ball - Ember loves them.)

Gina. x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

We're coming too!!!

Haven't bought in anything as of yet as I've been in my own little 'space' this week! I shall be popping into Sainsburys on the way to pick up a few goodies. Wondered if I should bring a big french stick and cold meats, maybe cheeses too. Is anyone else thinking of bringing these along?? If I don't hear back then thats what I'll do, maybe some sweetie things too!!  

Might be slightly late though as shops don't open til 10 and then we have, I think, a 1 and a half hrs drive.

Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow...X


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

Yeah we will just pick up some things on way in, will get a mix unless there is anything anyone would like us to bring 

Stephx

P.S We will bring CAKE!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

A bit late I know......some of you may read this in the morning!! lol

We're coming still!

Gonna be about 1 half hours drive to for us...not that far 

Had made a Greek Salad, 22 Mini cheese and tom pizza's, chocolate brownies and we will bring strawberries/blackberries and cream. Plus anything else we might have time for in the morning.

We too will be a little late, closer to 12 me thinks as we are never on time for anything unless it's a flight hehehehe

See you guys in the morning!

Lorna 
x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Your probably all on your way for the meet up... but I just wanted to wish you all a fun filled day together!

Hopefully we will make the next meet up  

Love S x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

It was so lovely to meet you all today!

I'm sorry we didn't get to chat to all of you due to having to head off early to get back to the dog (and we had a toddler who was just beginning to get tired and grouchy, so I think we made our exit at the right moment) but it was great to get to put faces to names. Aren't we a happy looking bunch?










Lorna, your brownies were amazing! Any chance I could have the recipe? 

So, when's the next one?

Gina. x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Gina - fab photo, thanks for thinking of taking it. Shame though you couldn't get to be in it. Had a wonderful time today, nice to finally put faces to names, as you said! Embers a little treasure, I didn't even notice she was getting grouchy, bet she slept well on the way home!   Hope you manage to get the keys to the new house on Friday  . And the camping at the bottom of the garden thing sounds like a fab idea too!  

Kerry - thank you soooo much for hosting the occassion. Edie is such a character, Millys made a real friend there and we couldn't shut her up in the car on the way home.    She didn't even doze off once, too busy sitting and playing with her new best friend, Edie, in the back of the car (wild imagination!)   . She had a total ball today and is determined to get Edie over for a sleepover. We'll have to arrange something, if you want to! Great choice of venue  - a real good kids park.

Steph - lovely meeting you girls, hope you get the results tomorrow!  

Lorna - really nice meeting you guys too. Hope your appt to see the consultant tomorrow goes fantastically well.  

Lisa - hope you get to start your IVF really soon and you're on your way to making your family of 4 kids a reality!!!  

We both had a lovely time and we're pleased we decide to come up to meet you all... cheers.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh fab picture


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great Pic!

We had a fab day to was lovely to finaly meet you all.

Lorna - Good luck with your consulation let us know how it goes.

Gina - Good luck with the house.

Jo - Lots of   for your  .

Lisa - Hope everything goes ok with your TX.

By the way Edie, Milly and ember are adorable.

StephX


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Thanks alot for today, it certainly was nice to meet couples the same situation s us 

Fantastic picture....glad someone had a camera, it's always nice to have something to look back on 

Jo - Lots of luck with your   , you mentioned you took something that helped you regulate your a/f going back, was it selenium?? As I think I might try this, anything is worth a shot!!! Milly was very cute with her new haircut and is becoming a very clever young lady  and very very active, certainly keeps you busy!!. Lovely to meet you all, and keep us updated with your symptons and how your feeling?

Lisa - Good luck with the downregging, hopefully not long now and you will both be on your way to the 6 children you both way  towards the end of the week    (We all have bets on at least one set of twins hehehe)

Gina - I'll PM you the receipe  Thankyou for the lovely compliment!   Ember was adorable and as mentioned above, she didn't seem at all grouchy! Good luck with the house this week and even though Kate's not a camper  , we would certainly be up for it, I think we need a good excuse to go camping with a fun bunch of people! hehehe

Steph - Lets hope you both get your blood results back tomorrow, keep us posted. It would be great if we could be on our cycle together, it certainly would be great to have a cycle buddy in Emma! It was great to meet you and chat to again another couple in the same situ.

Kerry - Well Edie is certainly a fun and adorable character.....she will certainly do enough socialising for both of you! Thankyou so much for holding todays event, I think that we couldn't have had any more perfect weather! Kate thanks you soooooo omuch for the the tea and especially borrowing the toilet  I think she only just made it up the stairs after our journey plus 4 hours in the park 

Once again thankyou for today, as we said we don't have any other lesbian friends to socialise with and today was a big breath of fresh air and we really enjoyed ourself just chatting and meeting you all. You are all such wonderful people and we both really hope that we get to meet you all again soon on many more occassions like this. We would certaoinly be willing to hold a meet further down the line if anyones interested!

Am a bit nervous about tomorrow, not really sure what to expect or even what questions to ask.....we  only really have 1 - How long till we get to start our first treatment?!?! LOL
Will post tomorrow evening to let you know what happened!!

Thanks again

Lorna (& Kate)
xx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Lorna,

Those cakes were great Emma was wondering if you could send her the recipe too?

It would be great to be cycle buddies to support each other through it.

We would love to meet again if you were to hold a meeting hopefuly with our own additions to bring along.

Stephx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone, just to echo what everybody else has been saying really, it was really great to meet you all today, we had a really nice time - even if we will have ended up putting on 2 stone in weight from all the cakes we ate!! Anyway, good luck everyone with 2ww, treatment starting, etc. Hopefully next time we meet there will be a few expectant mothers within us! Keep us updated. Lisa and Laura, x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

fab pic girls im gutted we missed it!! Will def be coming to the next one!!


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

i second that - we will def try and make it to the next one, we would love to meet you all

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Hope work's not been too bad in this little heatwave that's going on!

Lorna - how did the consultation go?
Steph - did you ring the clinic about the blood results?

I got a phone call today to say that my recipient's ovaries have shut down, so i can start stimulating my ovaries this Thursday. That'll be the next stage of IVF underway!! Hoping my menopausal symptoms settle down with the new drugs...!!!

How's everyone else doing?

Lisa x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry girls for not making it, we were really wanting to come but we think we have had another mc...fading test lines...had blood test but pretty sure, had a horrid weekend...looks like you had a great time...


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh *Pem*, I'm so sorry you've gone through such a horrible thing. When will you get your blood results back? We did miss you at the meet up, but I can totally understand why you needed to just concentrate on yourselves.

Sending tons of love to you from here.

*Lisa*, yay for an end to the hot flushes!  Hopefully the symptoms will ease quickly now that you can crack on with the stimming.

Gina. x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

we were gutted that we couldn't come this time. just too much going on this month. would definitely be up for the next one though


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh Pem you poor thing


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Really praying for you *Pem* that this little one sticks like glue. I have everything crossed xxx. This must be torture for you both. Try to stay positive...   

Xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

hey guys, still awaiting...think is it pretty much definite though...lines are fading on the pregnancy tests, no bleeding, no pain, still have symptoms (cyclogest though)...just fading lines...no other explanation, waiting the results from the beta blood test, hopefully 2mw, a little worried it may be ectopic??  Will know all soon and then can sort ourselves out...

love to all

em x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Pem thinking or you and really hope that everything will be ok for you

L x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Pem, will be thinking of u and   that everything will turn out to be ok, all the best for tomorrow


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i have everything crossed that you're wrong pem


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Pem....please let us know how it goes..

PS ladies I haven't forgot the Brownie receipe, but considering it's becoming a talk of the board.....I may keep it as my secret weapon!



HAHAHAHA


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Started bleeding last night, getting heavier.....at least the waiting is over, i know that we can get through this, we have done before and I have my absolutely wonderful daughter to keep a smile on for

Misspie - definitely keep it a secret, bake em and sell em on..

hope we can all meet again soon before the summer is well and truly over..


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Pem - I am so, so sorry to hear this. Words can't do justice to my good wishes to you and your partner at this difficult time. You are very much in my thoughts


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this Pem, it must be extremley difficult and you have lots of us thinking of you at such a time     

When your feeling a bit low, just take a big deep breath and sneak a peak at your beautiful daughter. She will certainly always brighten up those dull days!

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Pem - I'm so so sorry. All my love


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Pem im so so sorry hun!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh pem ...    

looks like you all had a great day!  hope g and l and i can make it to one soon!


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Pem, so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you all.


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Pem, really sorry hun, thinking of you


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,
Just a quick update:

My IVF's going ok so far. Started stimulating last Thursday and had my first scan today. I've got 13 follicles growing nicely, and 6 tiny ones that may or may not join in on the fun. Next scan Thursday. Hoping i get lots of eggies for me and my recipient, and that they're good quality ones.
My side effects have settled now, though i'm sure i'll get some more from the stimulating!!

How's everyone else doing?

Lisa x


----------

